

Art Is Hard - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/art-is-hard/

======
EvanKelly
I couldn't have been more surprised that the title of this was actually the
Cursive song that I reflexively started singing in my head when I saw it.

Now on to topical commentary. Why did you choose to advertise your new venture
through a required sign-up without any (ostensible) idea what it's about?
While my curiousity was piqued, it wasn't piqued enough to willy-nilly send my
email off without the expectation that "The Cursive" was something I'd be
interested in.

~~~
dmor
This feels right. There are a lot of people asking what comes next and this
gives us a manageable way to talk to them.

I'm leaving clues about what we're doing in plain sight, but we're not quite
ready to announce it yet. Not being able to share/show/tell and be open yet is
necessary but not fun.

~~~
EvanKelly
Fair enough! I'm just some guy that reads HN and am probably not your target,
since I just recognize you as the poster that does cool startup data analysis.

Best of luck with your venture and thanks for sticking an awesome song into my
head. I'm going to go listen to the Ugly Organ.

~~~
dmor
You're totally my target ;) Enjoy the album, and keep an eye out for more
clues

------
dannowatts
I love Cursive!

... now if you'll stop being so cheeky about what you're up to, I'd be more
inclined to give my email :)

------
spitx
At least UseHipster (dot) com had a (moribund) byline.

Source:

[http://www.communiquepr.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/...](http://www.communiquepr.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/Hipster.jpg)

